# The Hair Pros: Tips from Star Beauty Experts



## Aquilah (Jan 27, 2008)

*DAVID BABAII* is the go-to hairstylist for starlets like Kate Hudson (who is collaborating on a line of hair products with Babaii) and Sarah Jessica Parker.

*Expert Tip: *To make a blowout look fresh on day two, spray a flat toothbrush with a light-hold hairspray (which contains alcohol to dry up oils), then immediately rake the brush over greasy roots along your hairline and part.






*HARRY JOSH* excels at creating sensual waves for stars like Sarah Jessica Parker, Gisele Bundchen, Kate Hudson and Hilary Swank.

*Expert Tip:* To help waves hold their shape, Josh applies mousse to damp hair and distributes it from root to tip with an Aveda paddle brush. If you have natural curls, blow-dry using a boar-bristle brush, then twist dry hair into a bun. Leaving it tightly coiled for two hours will stretch strands and eliminate "60 percent of puffy frizz," Josh says. (Suave Professionals Volumizing Foam, $2.50)






*TRACEY CUNNINGHAM *keeps highlights and color fresh on Jennifer Lopez, Rebecca Romijn and Molly Sims.

*Expert Tip: *If you don't have time to see your colorist, camouflage dark regrowth by spritzing Rene Furterer Naturia dry shampoo spray six to 10 inches away from roots. Brush to blend in powder. (Rene Furter Naturia Shampooing Sec, $23)






*TED GIBSON *trims and styles the manes of stars like Angelina Jolie, Renee Zellweger, Claire Danes and Anne Hathaway.

*Expert Tip:* Keep hair strong and shiny with a monthly protein mask. Mix half a packet with water to create a thick gel, and comb it through wet hair. Let the gel dry, then shampoo out.






*SHARON DORRAM-KRAUSE* amplifies the hair color of blonde beauties including Uma Thurman, Renee Zellweger, Kate Hudson and Keri Russell.

*Expert Tip: *Restore shine to damaged hair by mixing your own moisture fix: Add a teaspoon of vitamin E oil to a bottle of conditioner. (Jason Natural Cosmetics Pure Beauty Oil, 5,000 IU Vitamin E Oil, $6.50)

*SOURCE*


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maysie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I'm gonna try the vitamin E in my conditioner this week!


----------

